# Vietnam Bracelet



## NavyDavy (Oct 21, 2013)

I saw a pick of this bracelet on the interweb and I want to make these for some Vietnam Vets I know. 

Being real new to this hobby, I'm sure there is a name for this bracelet and maybe even a youtube video. I like the three vertical red lines and want to know how to add them once I figure out the rest of the bracelet.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## truggles (Aug 24, 2013)

This is definitely a cobra braid. So just youtube cobra braid and there will be a lot of vids on how to make it. As far as the three red lines I would just rap about a 2 inch piece into the braid where you want it and then cut and burn it just on the back side. Idk how well this will work as far as comfort is concerned, but it will definitely get the job done.


----------



## truggles (Aug 24, 2013)

Ok so I made a mock up. What I did is I took the blue piece and I slid it into the outer part of the braid. Image 4 is kinda the start but I didn't think to take the picture until afterwards. Images 1 and 2 are the same thing, but I flipped it over. image 3 is where I cut and burned the cord. Image 5 is with one piece cut and the second one (on the right) is not cut and burned. 

Hope this helps you out. I know that I didn't do anything for you on the actual bracelet itself, but I you will be best off to just look on youtube, or I've seen a couple people post up some vids of this braid on here before. :cheers2:


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

That's a nice bracelet.


----------



## ShawnNoffy (Nov 2, 2013)

That's pretty cool. I just made this bracelet and I am working on the video for it.


----------



## NavyDavy (Oct 21, 2013)

ShawnNoffy said:


> That's pretty cool. I just made this bracelet and I am working on the video for it.


 
I'd like to see it when it's done. Thanks


----------



## NavyDavy (Oct 21, 2013)

The only bracelet I've made so far is TIAT's Thin Blue Line bracelet using the knot and loop to close it. I can post a pic if anyone wants to see a rookies first bracelet.


This is the other Vietnam bracelet I'd like to make. Is it also a cobra braid? I don't like using the black plastic buckles.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

NavyDavy said:


> The only bracelet I've made so far is TIAT's Thin Blue Line bracelet using the knot and loop to close it. I can post a pic if anyone wants to see a rookies first bracelet.
> 
> 
> This is the other Vietnam bracelet I'd like to make. Is it also a cobra braid? I don't like using the black plastic buckles.


Yes that's a cobra weave also. Just tie the cobra weave and on every other knot alternate over and under for the center line of whatever color.


----------



## ShawnNoffy (Nov 2, 2013)

I have posted the video I made.


----------



## vietvet50 (Apr 1, 2014)

I make these and like to use a loop and fatigue uniform rather than a buckle



Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

vietvet50 said:


> I make these and like to use a loop and fatigue uniform rather than a buckle
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


Welcome to the forum!

Interesting. I would like to see a pic of one those bracelets.


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice bracelet and thanks for the detailed pics!


----------

